# Furry mmos



## Nerine (Mar 8, 2016)

Know any good mmos and social games with furries aside from: Furcadia, Second Life, Elder Scrolls Online, Tera, Archeage, IMVU, World of warcraft, Wildstar, Final fantasy 11 and Final fantasy 14.


----------



## Sforzie (Mar 9, 2016)

I can't think of any off the top of my head, but I must admit to being curious as to why that selection of games/social platforms isn't enough...

I suppose you could try Neopets or Flight Rising, although those are more browser based than being an actual independent program. 

I've tried Furcadia in the past but was never really able to get into it, since even a decade ago it was super clique-y, and thus kind of boring. I currently play WoW and FF14, though not for the furry aspects. (WoW does have a pretty decent selection of animal people/people that can turn into animals that you can be.)


----------



## Nerine (Mar 9, 2016)

Sforzie said:


> I can't think of any off the top of my head, but I must admit to being curious as to why that selection of games/social platforms isn't enough...
> 
> I suppose you could try Neopets or Flight Rising, although those are more browser based than being an actual independent program.
> 
> I've tried Furcadia in the past but was never really able to get into it, since even a decade ago it was super clique-y, and thus kind of boring. I currently play WoW and FF14, though not for the furry aspects. (WoW does have a pretty decent selection of animal people/people that can turn into animals that you can be.)



Well for one im not a big fan of the second lif style mmo and all the other have only 1 or 2 furry or neko style characters. Shame Antillia has been put on hold and made single player, it was gonna be all furry all the time.


----------



## Sforzie (Mar 9, 2016)

Nerine said:


> Well for one im not a big fan of the second lif style mmo and all the other have only 1 or 2 furry or neko style characters. Shame Antillia has been put on hold and made single player, it was gonna be all furry all the time.


Things like Second Life are kind of niche... If you ask the FF14 playerbase, it seems that catgirls (and now dragon people) are all you need for a good furry time.

WoW has: cow people, sort of wolf people, panda people, space goats, and classes that can turn into ghost wolves, and big cats/bears/cheetahs/deer/birbs/orcas/derp seals/owlbears. (Why, yes, my main is a druid.) No catgirls, oddly. I guess they wanted to be different from FF11.
Many mmos these days have free trials, so you can check out the game before you decide fully if you want to invest more time and money in it.

Now that I think about it, there used to be Trickster. That ran for about a decade but I think it closed up shop a year or two ago.


----------



## Ahkrin Descol (Mar 9, 2016)

Perfect World?  It's fairly generic but I greatly enjoyed it.


----------



## Bacn (Mar 12, 2016)

Everquest has a the lovely Iksars!

Every single race in the game is hostile to them, but haters gonna hate.


----------



## Nerine (Mar 12, 2016)

Bacn said:


> Everquest has a the lovely Iksars!
> 
> Every single race in the game is hostile to them, but haters gonna hate.



Kinda like the furry fandom


----------



## Bacn (Mar 12, 2016)

Nerine said:


> Kinda like the furry fandom



Except with more dark magic and evil gods.


----------



## Nerine (Mar 12, 2016)

Does anyone ever get the feeling that furries are a real life social game, complete with avatars


----------



## Bloodhowl (Mar 12, 2016)

Guild wars 2, has a furry in it.


----------



## Ahkrin Descol (Mar 12, 2016)

Completely forgot about the Charr xD Got to love doing the Haka after beating a boss up


----------



## Insanity Steve (Mar 16, 2016)

Guild wars 2 you can be a wookie in the starwars mmo but otherwise don't know we are underrepresented in the gaming world but we will get there


----------



## gmpower (Jun 30, 2016)

You can play Dofus, it has some anthro characters, used to play it alot when I was younger but I got tired and never touched it again.
The game as a decent score at least, alot of people actually liked the game.


----------



## Sergei Nóhomo (Jun 30, 2016)

There used to be like Unholy Beast online or some shit like that. Typical "moe-moe-kun desu desu lol" shtick but I'll be damned if the puppy you could transform into wasn't cute



Sforzie said:


> I can't think of any off the top of my head, but I must admit to being curious as to why that selection of games/social platforms isn't enough...
> 
> I suppose you could try Neopets or Flight Rising, although those are more browser based than being an actual independent program.
> 
> I've tried Furcadia in the past but was never really able to get into it, since even a decade ago it was super clique-y, and thus kind of boring. I currently play WoW and FF14, though not for the furry aspects. (WoW does have a pretty decent selection of animal people/people that can turn into animals that you can be.)



*Neopets
*
Now there's a game I haven't heard of since I was like 6


----------



## FoxInTheCloset (Jun 30, 2016)

Hmmm I think there is a MMO called Tera where there is a beast race. Also a cat girl race if i remember right.


----------



## Sergei Nóhomo (Jun 30, 2016)

FoxInTheCloset said:


> Hmmm I think there is a MMO called Tera where there is a beast race. Also a cat girl race if i remember right.



Oh you mean the Lynn. Both Lynn and whatever Tera's race is are incredibly uncanny and nothing but loli
Tera:
http://i39.tinypic.com/t6t9oz.jpg

Popori are weird catbear things from Tera:






And Blade and Soul's other really creepy ass race


----------



## FoxInTheCloset (Jul 1, 2016)

Yep it was the Popori. I only played the game a few times. It was terrible at the time but I heard it got better.


----------



## Sergei Nóhomo (Jul 1, 2016)

FoxInTheCloset said:


> Yep it was the Popori. I only played the game a few times. It was terrible at the time but I heard it got better.



It's the same as any other MMO and not all that optomized. Blade and Soul is the same, but I will say it ran smooth as butter even while running Planetside 2 on high and a good 60 chrome tabs. BnS is also pretty beautiful


----------



## Athos Greenwoof (Jul 4, 2016)

Tera has a funny furry race, but it seems really clunky (depending on your class) at it's not very good stat-wise. Also, you don't have many body or race options, so I changed my race after reaching level 3 

The furry race in Wildstar is crazy af, I'd step away from them xD. 
There are almost no games directed at the fandom, as it is a small demographic and I guess a furry game would be frowned upon by social media and society in general, just like the fandom


----------



## Togo57 (Jul 4, 2016)

There's always Champions Online.

It has several animal-like options to customize your character and it has a big furry community (or at least it had when I played it).


----------



## Athos Greenwoof (Jul 4, 2016)

What's Champions Online about?


----------



## Togo57 (Jul 4, 2016)

It's a superhero MMO from the same creators of City of Heroes where you pick an archetype with specific skills (though you can pick any skill trees you want if you pay) and then do the usual MMORPG stuff: killing hundreds of enemies for loot, achievements, and experience.

Here's a short video of a furry club playing:


----------



## Athos Greenwoof (Jul 4, 2016)

Thanks, I might give it a try

Edit - I watched a couple of play-throughs and though the character creation system seems super cool, I'm not attracted by the art style and I really don't feel like playing another grindy mmo with that style.


----------



## Besharia (Jul 14, 2016)

I want to play Blade and Soul but my PC and Gameguard don't get along too well. So it's a no go for me.

You also forgot about the Amani. The dragon people from Tera. Oh god I had and still do a massive crush on Female Amani. WOOOT!


----------

